# Anyone play call of duty?



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone play COD at all?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

A little which one all i got is waw


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

i play mw2 and black ops on xbox


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

add me on xbox XxRDNKxX


----------



## Beararchery01 (Jan 15, 2010)

i play alot of black ops on xbox, add me im on most of the time since summer. gamer tag is BCash01


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

call of duty is such a young kid game.. all the kids who play are little try hard squeakers


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

i mute them


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Beararchery01 said:


> i play alot of black ops on xbox, add me im on most of the time since summer. gamer tag is BCash01


will do


----------



## loganterry (Jul 18, 2011)

I play ps3


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> call of duty is such a young kid game.. all the kids who play are little try hard squeakers


No crap. I can't even stand playing that game for 5 seconds.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to play some. I don't even remember my gamertag though I'd have to get on to see.


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

nope, more of a battlefield guy myself... favorite weapon, M95 Sniper Rifle, love the fact that the game has bullet drop, and it's pretty damn close I think. Hard to really tell cuz it's not like i can go and measure something as being 2 feet tall and 1 mile away (and yes there is a map where it is possible to do a shot that seems like one mile) and do all the math... but none the less it's pretty realistic


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i play, on xbox, daily, hahah, gamertag is BOOTY NUTZZ... hahahah


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

i play black ops on pc n also mw2


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I mainly play mw2 but have black ops


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I play MW2, black ops was the biggest dissappointment in the COD trilogy so far. Only good thing about Black Ops was zombies. I play on xbox...

soldierboy187-add me if you want then send me a message let me know you are from AT...


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

mackedanzchr said:


> nope, more of a battlefield guy myself... favorite weapon, M95 Sniper Rifle, love the fact that the game has bullet drop, and it's pretty damn close I think. Hard to really tell cuz it's not like i can go and measure something as being 2 feet tall and 1 mile away (and yes there is a map where it is possible to do a shot that seems like one mile) and do all the math... but none the less it's pretty realistic


No sir, bullet drop isn't even close on that game...If you hold 1 mil high on anything halfway across the map you will hit a headshot....I have never had to correct more than 1 mil in that game, and I have made some long freakin shots with that m95...


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Yes thats childs play have you played HomeFront yet crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

daisyduke said:


> Yes thats childs play have you played HomeFront yet crazy!!!!!!


Yes and I suck at that game...haha...I just don't know the maps well enough...


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Yes and I suck at that game...haha...I just don't know the maps well enough...



Gears of War 2 pretty good, you and my son would get along great everything he wants to play has ZOMBIES cant stand them, creep me out!!!!lol:wink:


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

I love slaying zombies on World at War or Black Ops. I'm PS3 guy though.

AznBowyer


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

daisyduke said:


> Gears of War 2 pretty good, you and my son would get along great everything he wants to play has ZOMBIES cant stand them, creep me out!!!!lol:wink:


I hate to ask this, how old is your son?


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I hate to ask this, how old is your son?


Not telling....lol


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was going to say, if you say 12 it is going to show the maturity level of some of us archery talk folks on here....

The real question is, do YOU play?


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I was going to say, if you say 12 it is going to show the maturity level of some of us archery talk folks on here....
> 
> The real question is, do YOU play?


I like some, but watch over him and what he is playing, One of his favs is Dead Rising,,, Nasty!!!!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

daisyduke said:


> I like some, but watch over him and what he is playing, One of his favs is Dead Rising,,, Nasty!!!!


lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I play COD Black Ops on the wii, but I usually dont go online much. I usually am just in combat training in Nuketown, killin people with my 1911, L96, or my commando.
i just go on there to shoot people.
but my favorite weapon is the l96.
and my username is clint
I mute everybody on multi-player and I accidentally played single player once and ha to turn the volume all the way down, a lot of language.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I play COD Black Ops on the wii, but I usually dont go online much. I usually am just in combat training in Nuketown, killin people with my 1911, L96, or my commando.
> i just go on there to shoot people.
> but my favorite weapon is the l96.
> and my username is clint
> I mute everybody on multi-player and I accidentally played single player once and ha to turn the volume all the way down, a lot of language.


do you play on xbox or ps3?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

xbox maybe once a week id rather be outside


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> xbox maybe once a week id rather be outside


Tell me about it, but it is hard to go scouting for deer when they aren't moving because it is 101* outside...They stay bedded down til about 10 or 11 at night..when it is cool enough for them to move without overheating.


----------

